# Autoerkennung im Realtek Audio Manager deaktivieren?



## FredlSCR (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich weiß ich hatte so einen beitrag schon mal die Lösung war damals, dass man in dem doofen Realtek Audio Manager die Autoerkennung für die Frontanschlüsse deaktiveren musste. Nun ja damals unter XP musste man nur draufklicken udn schon kam das auch. Aber jetzt kann ich auf die Frontanschlüsse im Manager so oft klicken, wie ich will es kommt nichts. Was muss ich machen, damit die Autoerkennung deaktiviert wird. Wäre nice, wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


Ansonsten gehen nämlich meine Frontanschlüsse vorne am Tower nicht. 

lg Tommy


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2008)

FredlSCR am 06.01.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich weiß ich hatte so einen beitrag schon mal die Lösung war damals, dass man in dem doofen Realtek Audio Manager die Autoerkennung für die Frontanschlüsse deaktiveren musste. Nun ja damals unter XP musste man nur draufklicken udn schon kam das auch. Aber jetzt kann ich auf die Frontanschlüsse im Manager so oft klicken, wie ich will es kommt nichts. Was muss ich machen, damit die Autoerkennung deaktiviert wird. Wäre nice, wenn mir einer helfen könnte.
> 
> ...


audio E/A dann steht bei mir in der selben zeile (ein bisschen weiter rechts)wie auch "ANALOG" steht ein schraubschlüsselsysmbol da drauf klicken und da kann ich das alles deaktivieren .


----------



## FredlSCR (6. Januar 2008)

mastermaisi777 am 06.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FredlSCR am 06.01.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah hab jetzt mal einen anderen Treiber installiert, habe Vista deswegen war es wo anders. Wen es interessiert: Oben war so ein Ordnersymbol da musste man draufklicken und dann steht Frontanschlüsse Erkennung deaktiveren.


----------

